# Atlanta Model Show Photos



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Here's some shots I took at the IPMS AtlantaCon this past Saturday.
Lots of great models and this is just a sampling of what was on the tables:

https://flic.kr/s/aHskwGyBsK


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks. It's a great selection of good models.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks! That 1:32 SR71 is scratch built!


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

kurok said:


> thanks! That 1:32 sr71 is scratch built!


f-12


----------

